# SS Smackdown 7/15-7/16



## Sophisticated_Redneck (Oct 10, 2014)

Saturday 7/15- 33 keepers between 5 of us, small fish, 15-17", tons of dinks. Most of the keepers were caught on croaker before 7:30 in first gut. Once the sun came up, sharks and dinks were thick. Managed a few more in the second gut later on. Tons of mullet

























Sunday 7/16- 23 keepers between 3 of us, Solid fish this time. Only a few 16", most in the 17-21" range with a 23" and 24". Bite every cast on croaker from 6:15-7:15 and then completely dead. tons of mullet early then disappeared.

































Fun weekend in the surf! sorry for the late report.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice pics! Very sophisticated.:smile:


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

Wow.. that looks great..

I did not have luck on Sargent during the weekend, i threw all my tackle box and nothing.

Is Surf Side better or has something else that sargent is missing on trout?


----------



## FishWhoLift (Jul 15, 2017)

When you say first gut you mean you were basically casting from the beach...? I've always just gone straight to the 2nd gut


----------



## Sophisticated_Redneck (Oct 10, 2014)

I guess technically its the 2nd gut, casting from first bar.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Solid stringers to go with a solid report, Thanks


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice. You are one of those. Wade gut then first gut. Lol. I count from the beach 1, 2, 3 etc. No wade gut for me. It's #1.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice haul! Thats for the report and pics.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah we killed it Sunday also. Ended up with solid fish 18 to 21


----------



## simpyson (May 31, 2017)

Awesome haul!!


----------



## Drifting Yak (Dec 10, 2016)

Man that's making me want to hit the surf! Nice!


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Considering Fri am but tides are off. What do y'all think? I just never see enough activity reachable at low tide. Sunday I saw a few guys swim out to the 3rd bar, although we were doing fine in 2nd gut and I didn't see them catch anything out there.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Cool first pic. Love Dem schnaggz!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Am I the only person here that doesn't know where SS is?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Am I the only person here that doesn't know where SS is?


Could be. Surfside Beach TX. South of Clute, TX on 288.


----------



## Poppycorn (Jul 4, 2017)

Congrats on the big haul. Hey thsi is a total newbie question, but, Im a newb. if your standing out in the water catching, what are you doing with your stringer to keep it from the sharks? Id think the sharks would be bellyin up to th bar right by you and eating off your string
Thanks, I hope to someday have a good catch day like that.


----------



## Sophisticated_Redneck (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas. The guys I went with Last weekend also went Mon, Tues, and Thur mornings this week. They got in to them again each day, stringing up 20 plus every morning. 

Monday- they had to work for them, bite didn't turn on until later in the morning then it was ON for 45 min or so. said it was quite a bit rougher than the weekend. 

Tuesday- was more like this weekend, early bite (6-7:15) and then nothing. all the bait stopped popping along with the bite.

Thursday- had a storm come through so didn't get in the water until 6:15, Bite was quick.

We are in Surfside, and never had a problem with sharks (knock on wood) but I've got a long stringer and its just tucked into my wade belt in case one does grab a hold, so I can let it go quickly.

Crossing my fingers for Saturday morning.


----------



## memarkers (Jun 5, 2004)

Poppycorn said:


> Congrats on the big haul. Hey thsi is a total newbie question, but, Im a newb. if your standing out in the water catching, what are you doing with your stringer to keep it from the sharks? Id think the sharks would be bellyin up to th bar right by you and eating off your string
> Thanks, I hope to someday have a good catch day like that.


You have to be ready for that as it does happen. That's why you need a quick release of some type to let the stringer go. Or do like my ding dong buddy does and fight em for it.


----------

